# Torremolinos



## kasper (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,
We are an family of 3 who are moving to Torremolinos in the end of october, and we are looking for an apartment where the max rent pr month is 650 Euros. Hope any of you can help us.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kasper said:


> Hi,
> We are an family of 3 who are moving to Torremolinos in the end of october, and we are looking for an apartment where the max rent pr month is 650 Euros. Hope any of you can help us.



Cant help you with the contacts, but are you looking for a two bed? €650 should be sufficient just about


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Have a look in "Sur in English" classified online. Rob


----------



## kasper (Aug 7, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Cant help you with the contacts, but are you looking for a two bed? €650 should be sufficient just about


Yes 2 or maybe 3 bedroom apartment in the torremolinos area. Hope you contact me if anything turns up.


----------



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

PM me If you can give me any further details of your needs , I might be able to help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This post is over two years old now. So it may not be applicable anymore

Jo xxx


----------

